# Worms in the water trough?



## Headpiece (9 May 2011)

As in title really, have any of you looked in the water trough lately, are those wriggly things worms? and more importantly are they relaited to the worms horses get?


----------



## Fii (9 May 2011)

I expect you are seeing mosquito lavae.
  What do they look like?


----------



## Headpiece (9 May 2011)

Redish coloured, about 2-3cm and wriggly


----------



## Fii (9 May 2011)

Are they hanging/swimming in the water, or lying on the bottom.


----------



## Tnavas (10 May 2011)

Sounds like you are raising some mozzies - a goldfish in the tank will take care of those.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 May 2011)

Is it standing water? If so then its probs larvae of some kind of fly, I would also agree with the mozzie diagnosis.


----------



## Miss-rose (10 May 2011)

Sounds like blood worms, don't know how right I am but think they are midge fly larvea


----------



## legaldancer (10 May 2011)

I've seen these red wiggly worms before & don't know what they are, but my farrier says that they can be transmitted to the horse. I don't think this is true and have never heard of worms being transmitted through water. I'd be interested if anyone knows any different though.

Mosquito larvae are the blackish wriggly things that are suspended in the water. The red things lurk on the base of the trough!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2011)

they are  larvae  either put fish in the tank   or scoop them out and feed to fish if they are in another tank  goldfish in a tank is an old thing  we did it in the 70,s at the yard  the water stays clean and fish eat anything that lands in it so rarely feed them unless winter


----------



## Upskyc (10 May 2011)

they are blood worms, and will not be transfered to the horse, if you stick your finger in the water you will see they rush away deeper, as someone else suggested a couple of goldfish will love them.


----------

